# Permasoaking Waterstones?



## toddnmd (Jan 23, 2012)

I know some folks permasoak their waterstones, or at least some of them.

I have a few questions:

1. Which stones are suitable (or not suitable) for permasoaking?  (I have a Beston 500, Bester 1200, and Arashiyama 6K, so I'm asking for both general and specific info).

2. What containers do people use/recommend?

3. How often do you need to change the water?  Is there anything added to the water?

4. Anything else important to know?

Thanks for any help,
Todd


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Usually any grit under 4000 needs soaking, the finer grits don't need it.  Some "laminated" stones (1000/4000) might not be ideal to permasoak because the glue might eventually fail.

A lot of people put a drop or two of bleach in the soaking water to keep the water from going skanky.  However, if you change the water each time you use the stone, you don't need to do this.

Best container for water stones is something with a tight fitting lid and ribs on the bottom to keep the stone from sitting in sludge.  Again, if you change the water each time you use the stone and rise it off before storing, you won't get any sludge

Don't know where you live, but it goes without saying, never store a soaked stone in a place that is below freezing, ie.: a garage or a car trunk.


----------

